# 1989 e30 325i convertible locking wheel nut key



## Nicklee12345 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi I have a 1989 BMW e30 325i convertible it has still got its original tyres on, however the time has come to replace them but I don't have the key for the locking nuts. I have been to the local dealer and got nowhere and was wondering of anyone on the forum could help, getting them off-not damaging them! Or how to find the key number!
The car was originally bought from cooper st James in Hyde park London

Many thanks 
Nick


----------



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

*Locking lugs.*

Hi Nick'
Try a local tire store. They usually have a tool to remove the lugs.
Good Luck
Koopman


----------

